# Recent Lucky Label experience



## puertopass (Jan 13, 2009)

Please, does anyone have recent prices from Lucky Label for woven labels? I found some good information from some years back, but wonder about recent experience? This is my first time ordering, and not sure about the process, also how the payment is made. Is it through their website, or is it paid when received? And what are the current custom fees for the US?

Also, has anyone been able to have different sizes/country of origin within the same order (e.g. 1200 minimum)? And how fast is turnaround and any options? Thanks.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It's been a while since I ordered actually, so I don't really meet _recent_ sorry. Payment was in advance of shipment (but after a production sample) with a credit card online (third party server if I remember correctly). Turnaround time was about 8 days for me, from the very first initial e-mail enquiry through to taking actual delivery. But I paid for express shipping (extra $10-15 or so) and I'm geographically closer. Still, they're quick. Customs fees goes either way I think (some people get tagged for them, some don't - down to luck I guess).

Some of this _might_ have changed since I ordered, but it should be substantially the same.


----------

